# Lippstadt + Umgebung



## sven-r (26. Mai 2012)

Wollte mal den 2.Versuch des wiedereinsteigens unternehmen und schauen ob es in Lippstadt und Umgebung Gleichgesinnte gibt. Bin 37 und meine aktiven Jahre liegen nun 10-12 Jahre zurück, vor 5-6 Jahren begann ich meinen 1.Versuch wieder im Tourenbereich ein zu steigen. Jedoch kamen 2 berufsbedingte Umzüge und viel Arbeit da zwischen und ich verkaufte mein Bike nach 2Jahren wieder. Nun hab ich mir ein billiges Univega Flyte und ein Trekkingrad zu gelegt um wieder aktiver werden. Letzte Woche bin ich die 16Km zur Arbeit und wieder zurück mit dem MTB gefahren, also der Anfang ist gemacht. Vielleicht findet sich hier ein Wieder- oder Neueinsteiger im Raum Lippstadt.


----------



## Donauwelle (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo... Ich wohne in Lippstadt bin 48 Jahre und fahre auch gerne mit dem MTB durch die Gegend. Manchmal auch bis zur Möhne und dann wieder zurück. Ich bin eine Genussradlerin. Fahre auch häufiger mit dem Bike zur Arbeit , sind aber nur 8 km. Besitze ein Canyon wxc mit Rahmenriss und bekomme nächste Woche ein neues Müsing  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven-r (28. Mai 2012)

Ja zwischen Möhne und Arnsberger Wälder war ich auch des öfteren unterwegs, mal direkt mit dem Bike, mal mit der Bahn bis Soest. Ein Bekannter aus Soest kannte da allen geheimen Routen, ist leider vor 9 Jahren nach München gezogen  Müsste man schauen ob ich das wieder unbeschadet hin bekomme. Sonst gibt es hier ja leider nur Strecken bei Ehringerfeld, oder als kleine Abendrunde am Freien Stuhl entlang und um den Alberssee. Oder ist na noch mehr fahrenswertes ? Früher bin ich noch öfters durch die Pöppelsche und den Erwitter Steinbrüchen, aber das darf man ja nicht mehr.

Gruß Sven


----------



## VoCh (7. September 2012)

Es gebt hier einige nette Strecken am Haarstrang Richtung Rüthen, einfach mal den ein oder anderen Feldweg nehmen.


----------



## VoCh (7. September 2012)

Gibt natürlich


----------

